# Sexing



## Surreybunny (Apr 20, 2018)

hello there

I had a look on the website but sorry if there is already a discussion on the matter.

Two questions

When can you tell the sex of bunnies? Our Lionhead cross mini lops are 10 weeks and soooo cute!

Then when can they start having babies? Any particular signs we should look at for?

Many thanks


----------



## bluebird (Apr 20, 2018)

Usually I can tell the sex at 4 weeks certainly by 6 weeks.they are old enough to breed at 6 months.


----------



## Savannah.e.c (Apr 20, 2018)

I know more experienced breeders can tell sex as early as 3 days old so they are plenty old enough my suggestion would be to trim down the hair on the insides of the thighs with scissors and the warmer the area where they are the better (to a point) if they are male there will be sacks of skin there (the testicles) but also check for a penis if you don't see testicles you would be surprised at how easy it is to miss a set of testicles but they can start breeding as early as 12 weeks so separate males and females as soon as possible and if there was a litter that occurred accidentally the female might make a nest at 28 to 31 days but given the young age if there is a accidental litter there is a chance the female might not and there is a huge chance of losing the babies and a possibility of losing the mom as well so separate as soon as possible based on sex


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 22, 2018)

Don’t use scissors to trim any hair please you can easily cut the babies especially since they are so wiggly. You should be able to tell now but only if you have experience. Even I made mistakes when they were that age. You don’t use a sack of skin to tell. You have to push on their genitals. If it’s a male it will be a hole or start to pop out if it’s a female it is a slit. There are videos on YouTube to help you too! Males usually don’t drop until at least 12 weeks of age

They can start breeding at 12weeks of age. It’s very rare but it can happen so separate the sexes by then!


----------



## lavendertealatte (Apr 25, 2018)

I've been trying to determine my bun's gender as well.. I haven't looked too hard though cause he doesn't like being flipped upside down like that.

But from what I read..
doe = taco shaped
buck = donut shaped


----------



## Popsicles (May 1, 2018)

Another way of sexing pretty much any small furry is anogenital distance. Only really works when comparing, but if you have a group of them you’ll find that males have a larger gap between anus and genitals


----------



## Tay24 (May 1, 2018)

Surreybunny said:


> hello there
> 
> I had a look on the website but sorry if there is already a discussion on the matter.
> 
> ...


They can start having babies as soon as 12 weeks so I would separate them as soon as you can. You will definitely be able to tell by now their sex. If you haven’t already, I would look up pictures of both young does and bucks that way you know what you’re looking for. Bucks also tend to have blocky heads


----------

